# Studied Taekwondoe For Two Years, Been Away For Two Years, Wanting To Begin Again!



## LegomadeMind (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to study Taekwondoe and I loved it, sadly after two years of training, the Dojang I was training at closed down due to lack of business, but my last belt test was my 1st Dan, and thankfully I passed! Sadly that was the only place my family could afford. After two years I want to start again, I've missed Taekwondoe for a long time, and I was hoping with a community like this it'd be a great way to relearn what I need to and hey, maybe find a sparring partner or two?

EDIT: Taekwondo, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, it would help if people knew where you are...

And personally, I would expect a 1st Dan to know how to spell the name of the art.

What poomsae did you learn? Who was your instructor? Perhaps people here know them, and it's also easier to work with someone if you have a similar background (as in, using the same poomsae).


----------



## MAist25 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yea, pleaseeee, if you are going to claim you hold black belt rank in an art, at least know how to spell it correctly. But besides that, a similar thing happened to me as well. I have trained here and there, but I have always maintained contact with my old instructor. I recommend you do the same because you never know what the future will hold, and maintaining a relationship with your instructor could be very valuable. He could possibly train you at the local park on the weekend, or he could point you in the right direction of other good schools in the area. Or best case scenario is that he could try and evaluate why his business failed, make some changes, learn from his mistakes, and try again sometime in the future. It is very unfortunate, but this is something that happens to a lot of good martial arts instructors. Just keep your head up and look at this as an opportunity to possibly train in something new. Best of luck to you.


----------



## LegomadeMind (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry, I used to do that when I was unfamiliar with the spelling, I guess I had a brain fart. And when it comes to being a 1st Dan, I kind of feel like I'm not deserving of that belt level anymore? I didn't want to lie about it, but I should of mentioned that anyways. I'll try to find my old instructor, I had several but the one I mainly trained with is the one I'll try to get in contact with. Any other tips you have for me?


----------



## blackxpress (Jun 18, 2014)

Similar experience here. My original dojo closed down after I had been there 2 years. I had only made it to go kyu in that length of time. I had to change styles and start out as a white belt. Trained there about 6 months and got promoted to yellow belt (woot, woot). Then I had to move to another state for work and neither one of those styles were available so I started all over in a third style (Shito ryu). I made it to go kyu in that style and got real sick and had to quit for a while and just never went back after I got well. I missed training but was never a big fan of Shito. Now I'm back in the dojo after a 4 1/2 year layoff and, of all things, I've taken up another art. Now I'm training in Kyokushin. I love it even though at my age (57) it's pretty rough on my body. I've been training in various karate styles for 10 years and I'm a white belt again. The Kyokushin federation I belong to is extremely stingy wiith rank so I just might end up being one of those guys whose white belt turned black from all the sweat. Maybe I'll make shodan someday but my prospects aren't good. That's okay. I'm not in it for the belt anyway. All that to say I agree about keeping in touch with your first instructor. I'm still in touch with mine. We live 400 miles away from each other but we stay in touch and he encourages me along the way. Whenever I go home to visit my mom he and I get together and train at his house. I crave his approval and look forward to showing him some of the new things I've learned along the way.


----------



## MAist25 (Jun 18, 2014)

LegomadeMind said:


> Sorry, I used to do that when I was unfamiliar with the spelling, I guess I had a brain fart. And when it comes to being a 1st Dan, I kind of feel like I'm not deserving of that belt level anymore? I didn't want to lie about it, but I should of mentioned that anyways. I'll try to find my old instructor, I had several but the one I mainly trained with is the one I'll try to get in contact with. Any other tips you have for me?



Don't every feel like you don't deserve the rank you earned. You should be proud of your accomplishment. What makes you feel as though you are undeserving?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2014)

First welcome to MT.

Practice on your own.  Do as many forms and self defence you can remember. 
If there are any other schools in your area visit them and ask the instructors if they know or knew your old instructor and ask if they know where he is.
BY the way what area of the world do you live in


----------



## LegomadeMind (Jun 19, 2014)

MAist25 said:


> Don't every feel like you don't deserve the rank you earned. You should be proud of your accomplishment. What makes you feel as though you are undeserving?



I worked my butt of for it and at the time I felt deserving of ti and I was, but now, I don't think I'd be qualified of that achievement, but that's one of the reasons for wanting to get back into it, but I see what you mean, so maybe not so much anymore.


----------

